# Trip to the vet - in freezing cold } HeLP?



## MissIvy (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys!

This thursday I have my first vet appointment for Joey, just for a general checkup. My mom will drop me off (since she needs to go to some party and needs the car herself for it). I probably have to walk to my grandma's after the vet (since that's close by, about 10 min. walk) and wait there. 

Now I have a little problem: I don't have a traveling cage nor snuggle/hedgie bag to carry him in. Since it's literally freezing outside, I'm not even thinking of carrying him around in a shoebox. What I was thinking is this: usually, when it's playtime for Joe, he just snuggles under my hooded vest (i have a think, warm fleece-vest) where he stays for hours (sometimes literally, when I don't feel like waking him up). I could get wear that vest, so he can snuggle there (maybe even in a fleeceblanket, too) and then my winter-jacket, which is warm, with high collar, so there won't be any wind going through to make him catch a cold. I could even wear this big scarf, to make sure there'slittle to no heat loss. 

Is this an idea? It will be for 5 min. car drive and 10 m in walk. With my grandma, I'll just ask for this heatpatch she uses for her sore muscles to warm him up, if he needs it...


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you talking about putting your hedgie in you jacket? Where?

Maybe you should change the vet appointment to a day where you can use the car? Or at least get a ride?


----------



## MissIvy (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll keep him in my jacket, on my chest, where he always crawls up to to snuggle and sleep...


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, you should add some hand warmers!


----------

